# Are you Single , married , in a relationship?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

In single


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm single but I have my eyes set on someone.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Single. Possibly for good.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Senza una donna.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I’ll be single till the end of my days


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So many options.....


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*can't do anything alone*

kicked out of anywhere

if not with loads of friends / family

weird

unwanted

unemployable

cannot create any family or get a partner until paid money, earning

one tiny part of wholesome life goes astray

lose all immediately

must have and do everything all time, every day, always. never choose not

someone chooses to giv up, so all others giv up on the person


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no poll? i have to use words?


i'm one singularly solo singularity.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Single and OK with it, but also open to possibilities.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Eternally single.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

It is a mood question.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Single & ready for hot piv shenanigans, though only 18% of women actually like that kind of thing : /


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Always been single.


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

Forever single


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Single.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Single.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Engaged.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

nubly said:


> Engaged.


whens the wedding?


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Happily single! I don't think I could handle the responsibility and commitment of an actual relationship; just dealing with people at university every day is plenty for me.

If I could just find a cute sexfriend I'd be golden.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Engaged
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

In a relationship. In the past I've preferred being single because relationships were quite stressful for me, and they still are, but this one is different, it feels more secure and healthy.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Eternally single


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

None. Never had any options to begin with on Earth.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Single dominates, but should that really surprise me? :stu


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Single


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I am Single but I know who my Twin Flame is. It is all about Divine Timing. If anything I am Spiritually taken before it start to manifest into my physical reality. Some things need to happen before my Twin Flame and I come into union. Right now is the separation part. This spiritual concept is not heard of so I don't expect people to understand what I mean by a Twin Flame.


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

single..


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I got divorced about 25 years ago. Was married for a few months. When it's been that long, it's weird to say you're divorced. It might as well have happened to somebody else.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Separated. If there's one thing I've learnt it's never say never - so who knows.


----------



## anotherbowlofchicken (Nov 9, 2019)

Married to someone I met on this site a long time ago, actually.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

anotherbowlofchicken said:


> Married to someone I met on this site a long time ago, actually.


Wow that's awesome. Congrats on the successful SAS marriage.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Single by choice!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm in a long term abusive relationship with life, it keeps me locked up in the basement & screws me harder everyday, but I've learned to love it.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

LTR


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

In a relationship


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> I'm in a long term abusive relationship with life, it keeps me locked up in the basement & screws me harder everyday, but I've learned to love it.


lol same minus the loving it part. I should kill myself, but for some reason I stick around.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol same minus the loving it part. I should kill myself, but for some reason I stick around.


I probably wrote that while slightly inebriated hence the love :lol ...When I was around 18-19 I'd planned to check out by the time I was 32 at the latest but I was still as big a wimp then tbh & not hurting my mother/siblings was/is a secondary factor they've been through alot & have their own issues, can't abandon ship : /


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm single


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> I am Single but I know who my Twin Flame is. It is all about Divine Timing. If anything I am Spiritually taken before it start to manifest into my physical reality. Some things need to happen before my Twin Flame and I come into union. Right now is the separation part. This spiritual concept is not heard of so I don't expect people to understand what I mean by a Twin Flame.


Hello fellow twin flame! I've never met anyone talking about tf's on a non-spiritual forum which is cool. I'm in seperation, and it's highly unlikely we will reunite in this life time but I'm kind of okay with that right now. It's all about divine timing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Single


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Single


I guess I never realized your only 4 years older then me. :nerd: Welcome to the singles club for 40 year olds.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't even want to vote in this thread..


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Single

Not sure if happy about it, though...I certainly don't feel like going out of my way to look for one but it does make me feel bad that I can't so much as ask a single person I'm romantically interested in to hang out or much less approach them 99% of the time. Other than that, I am most likely going to remain single for life or for a very, very long time. It doesn't bother me that much when I consider all the issues that come with one, though.


----------



## ozyx (Jan 20, 2016)

Dumped.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Hello fellow twin flame! I've never met anyone talking about tf's on a non-spiritual forum which is cool. I'm in seperation, and it's highly unlikely we will reunite in this life time but I'm kind of okay with that right now. It's all about divine timing.


Hi there Yeah me too. It is nice to see another person who believes in Twin Flame aside from YouTube {Tarot} and information on Blogs.
Wow. I am sorry to hear that. I forgot that some Twin Flames do not reunite in this lifetime. I been believing that my Twin Flame and I will come into union will and yet......it just seem to be getting worse and worse. We're in separation. Waiting is long. Is it really about the divine timing or is it all about rather or not the two persons are willing to make changes with themselves and willing to make it work out and to grow together? Maybe this is where the diving timing come in at.

Overall it is nice to hear from another fellow Twin Flame


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Fun Spirit said:


> Hi there Yeah me too. It is nice to see another person who believes in Twin Flame aside from YouTube {Tarot} and information on Blogs.
> Wow. I am sorry to hear that. I forgot that some Twin Flames do not reunite in this lifetime. I been believing that my Twin Flame and I will come into union will and yet......it just seem to be getting worse and worse. We're in separation. Waiting is long. Is it really about the divine timing or is it all about rather or not the two persons are willing to make changes with themselves and willing to make it work out and to grow together? Maybe this is where the diving timing come in at.
> 
> Overall it is nice to hear from another fellow Twin Flame


Hi.Whats this twin flame?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

no doubts

i am nothing! pole position ranking


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Separated - but my wife and I are still pretty close. I can't imagine getting into another long-term relationship, and it's probably just as well because I'd probably drive her nuts. My wife is used to me and has known me for a long time.


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

No novia


----------

